# February Acqusitions



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll start, with a Sam Hober navy grenadine:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Very sharp. What dimensions did you get?

I'm awaiting some swatches from David right now.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

AlanC said:


> ^Very sharp. What dimensions did you get?
> 
> I'm awaiting some swatches from David right now.


Thanks, Alan. 3 1/4 by 57. Not as shiny in real life; my next will be green-gold.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Who cares about the tie, look at that table.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

6$ new with tags Club Room Madras shorts. Yes I'm ready for the summer!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I like the grenadine tie. I have a cheapo tie-bar tie, similar in color, that works well with a lot of my "ensembles". May need to try an upgrade.

I got another pair of #8 LHS from the UPS man yesterday. I meant to cancel the order but since they are a little nicer than my first pair I guess I will keep them for special occasions. : )


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I picked this up today, Torino ringmark lizard belt (retail $175):












The Rambler said:


> Thanks, Alan. 3 1/4 by 57. Not as shiny in real life; my next will be green-gold.


I'm looking at bitter chocolate and charcoal-silver at 3.5" Maybe I'll go with 3 3/8". I'll need to talk to David about it.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Dragoon said:


> I like the grenadine tie. I have a cheapo tie-bar tie, similar in color, that works well with a lot of my "ensembles". May need to try an upgrade.
> 
> I got another pair of #8 LHS from the UPS man yesterday. I meant to cancel the order but since they are a little nicer than my first pair I guess I will keep them for special occasions. : )


enjoy wearing your lhs and remember shoes are meant to be worn


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

AlanC;1188361
I'm looking at bitter chocolate and charcoal-silver at 3.5" Maybe I'll go with 3 3/8". I'll need to talk to David about it.[/QUOTE said:


> both would look terrific with some of your more splendid outfits!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I picked up a pair of cords and gloves at Press today:

https://jpressonline.com/trousers_casual_detail.php?id=JP1024P


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Realized I *needed a green sweater. J Press shaggy dog on sale was my answer.

https://www.jpressonline.com/sweaters_shaggy_dog_detail.php?id=PLAINM144GRN


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^I've got that exact sweater, WindsorNot, and I really like it. Enjoy!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I've wanted US (Maine) made boat/camp/outdoor shoes with light vibram soles for some time. Bean Signature, although expensive, seems to fit the bill. They're on order. Will report when they arrive. 
Tom


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^I've got that one too. The color is even better in person.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Sir Cingle and CDMC:

I'm wearing it right now at work . We got nearly an inch of snow in central Texas (an extreme rarity) so I decided today would be casual Friday. I love it.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Popped up on-line in my size on Clearance at BB - ordered today


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I like that Chesterfield!


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I Scored a pair of AE Augustas that were supposed to be used but arived brand new. Love the shape of them. 

Although not Tradly, I found a Mint late model SB Peak lapel Grey Oxxford super 150s suit in my size! I need to get the arms and pants taken up then I will be set!


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally, my white tie rig is (nearly) complete. I scored this silk top hat off eBay for a pretty good price. My gut says that it's collapsable, but I'm OK with that.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Looks nice. I hope you went by his measurement and not his assurance that it fit his normal sized head.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Yup. 22 3/4 inches is around a 7 1/4, which should suit me pretty well.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

brand new (floor display) Yuketen navy shell cordovan lhs from eBay. Doesn't actually look like shell to me, but the seller explictly stated "shell cordovan" and I've never seen a Yuketen lhs in calfskin - though they have plenty of unusual shell colors. I guess I'll find out for sure in a couple of days.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Shell tassel loafers in 12C, $70 plus shipping. I've had McGuire shells before, they are well made shoes, I think they were Hanovers.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> brand new (floor display) Yuketen navy shell cordovan lhs from eBay. Doesn't actually look like shell to me, but the seller explictly stated "shell cordovan" and I've never seen a Yuketen lhs in calfskin - though they have plenty of unusual shell colors. I guess I'll find out for sure in a couple of days.


i would be surprised if they were shell; however, i am rooting for you


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I can't tell you guys how delighted I am to have nothing to report in this thread as yet. I am going for a no-purchase February. We'll see if I can do it.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Dremel shoe polisher from eBay for 25 bucks came with 3 shoe brushes and extra polish. I am enjoying it.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Orgetorix said:


> I can't tell you guys how delighted I am to have nothing to report in this thread as yet. I am going for a no-purchase February. We'll see if I can do it.


It is wise to choose the shortest month of the year to make your stand.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


> It is wise to choose the shortest month of the year to make your stand.


Baby steps, man. Besides, I already have my next purchase planned for when the BB Corporate sale comes around in March. :biggrin: Moderation in everything, including moderation itself.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

moderation in vows, too. I swore on this forum not to buy another sweater for a month, and made it about a week.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I just picked up a pretty awesome find yesterday. A BB 2 button seersucker suit, pretty much brand new. Pleated pants though, Ughh.

My problem with all newer suits from BB seems to be that the pants are absolute balloons. I'm a normal guy, 5'9 160lb 32x30. 

I've never had my tailor work on "slimming" pants up, I've seen her do this for women. Seems pretty easy (pun intended). Any of you guys have any input? I'm going to take them in but would love to mention any tips and tricks. 

On a side not, Brooks Brothers does offer to "recut" pants to remove pleats, I asked my tailor about this and she says that this is almost "always" a bad idea, As the pants never lay quite correct. 

Any input?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Recut for size OK.

De-pleating the trousers is goofy.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been resisting a BB 1818 Madison on clearance for a week now but don't know much longer I can hold out. On top of this, the local shop is having a sale so this weekend could be interesting.


----------



## anttonio (May 4, 2009)

so far, only a few pairs of shoes... two of which were particularly nice finds. Both Shell.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> brand new (floor display) Yuketen navy shell cordovan lhs from eBay. Doesn't actually look like shell to me, but the seller explictly stated "shell cordovan" and I've never seen a Yuketen lhs in calfskin - though they have plenty of unusual shell colors. I guess I'll find out for sure in a couple of days.


Well, received these today and it turns out they're definitely calfskin instead of shell and, worse, are actually women's shoes! Back they go to the seller.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Well, received these today and it turns out they're definitely calfskin instead of shell and, worse, are actually women's shoes! Back they go to the seller.


I thought they looked dainty!!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I thought they looked dainty!!


Matches my dainty feet


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I intend to buy a new set of military grade long underwear this weekend...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Well, received these today and it turns out they're definitely calfskin instead of shell and, worse, are actually women's shoes! Back they go to the seller.


So it isn't all Hilton suits and bulk buys on LE saddle-shouldered Scotland shetlands. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Thewaxmania (Feb 20, 2008)

I had a pretty good haul from a Goodwill on Cape Cod last week that included three neckties (1 BB, 1 Wool, 1 Rep Stripe) and a great looking chesterfield. eBay recently bore a nice Tusting briefcase, which I await eagerly.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Thewaxmania said:


> I had a pretty good haul from a Goodwill on Cape Cod last week that included three neckties (1 BB, 1 Wool, 1 Rep Stripe) and a great looking chesterfield. eBay recently bore a nice Tusting briefcase, which I await eagerly.


very nice looking coat


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> So it isn't all Hilton suits and bulk buys on LE saddle-shouldered Scotland shetlands. Thank you for sharing!


Yep, sometimes it's darted jackets and women's shoes


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Now this...










...is a man-bag!!


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

EastVillageTrad said:


> I intend to buy a new set of military grade long underwear this weekend...


what exactly makes certain long underwear "military grade?"


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Just won this vintage Polo tweed:



Paid a bit more than one would care to on secondhand, but I've never seen one like this before. Has both throat AND vent latches!


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^^Looks nice Chiamdream!

Picked up my Bookster flannels today.:icon_smile: Very happy with them as usual! "Fox Bros'" grey flannel, very soft and lightly heathered. Got to fix this crease now... they've traveled far.

Also got some great horn buttons. Camera does not want to focus...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

CLTesquire said:


> what exactly makes certain long underwear "military grade?"


Extra scratchy!!


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

My first shaggy dog arrived today. Fantastic sweater at 40% off. Will definitely buy more the next time they are on sale.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Extra scratchy!!


kind of what I was picturing in my mind...and they'd be olive green as well


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

LL Bean shetland wool fair isle sweater. My first fair isle! Made in Scotland!










I ripped my buffalo hide wallet that I had had for about 15 years. Recently purchased this skull and bones wallet courtesy of Ralph Lauren Rugby


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Man...surfing eBay is hard on one's no-purchase-month resolutions.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

That's like going to bars the day after you quit drinking.

Don't go there, man!!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's like going to bars the day after you quit drinking.
> 
> Don't go there, man!!


very well expressed


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Man...surfing eBay is hard on one's no-purchase-month resolutions.





WouldaShoulda said:


> That's like going to bars the day after you quit drinking


I speak with authority on these two subjects.

Or to put it another way, nobody goes to a cathouse to hear the piano player.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

When I get things altered I count them for that month. Not that anybody gives a damn.

Funky green one button jacket with shawl collar from the Exchange. A cross between a dinner jacket and winning the master's.

Beautiful Oxxford grey herringbone sack, from the Exchange. For once I had to let the sleeves out. That never happens.

After complaining that nobody offered a pink uni stripe oxford, and ordering a new one from Mercer to replace my Ralph of Long Island model (which is falling apart), I found two at the thrift shop. And yes, I bought them.

Insulated Maine Hunting Boots from the Exchange, and boy did they come in handy today. Ever covered an ice-carving event? It's, um, well — icy.

A snazzy double-breasted suit, snazzy verging on obnoxious, it will be great for spring.

And a boatload of Hanes Beefy tees from STP. It came out to about $2 and change per shirt with shipping, which is cheaper than a three-pack of wimpy regular tees at our local "department store."

I sold some things too, so all this greed is justified.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Oh, Lordy, another one (I'm one, too). It does get addicting so try to limit yourself. You had a fantastic first thrifting experience, but it's not always that good. You'll often have great finds, but more often than not you'll walk away with nothing. My best advice, start looking for an apartment with a larger closet now!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Cardinals5 said:


> My best advice, start looking for an apartment with a larger closet now!


Then resign yourself to living in said closet, while using the rest of the apartment for clothing!


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm guessing that was a reply to me, but I moved my post to what I think was the correct post...the thrift blues thread. Luckily, I don't have time to do extensive thrifting! Luckily, I do have 2 closets.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Some of you men at least have some sort of outflow as well as inflow, though I'm guessing that almost everyone on this forum is a net buyer.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> Some of you men at least have some sort of outflow as well as inflow, though I'm guessing that almost everyone on this forum is a net buyer.


Guilty.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

New Balance Heritage 993s, made in the USA. Been on the radar for awhile.
2 pairs denim jeans, Polo RL classic fit. I recently lost weight and the old jeans looked clownish. Now they are at Goodwill for a needy fellow in a 36/34.
1 Polo RL yellow oxford, great buttery yellow and softness to the fabric.
1 necklace from James Avery for Valentine's Day for the Mrs. 

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Been waiting for these...

Ravello + short lived valentine rose

Now I need this snow to finish melting.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

dorji said:


> Been waiting for these...


Best acquisition of the month so far! Drooling.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Dang...Cupid was nice to Dorji this year!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Stunning! Congrats on some lifetime shoes.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll join the chorus - Macworthy! How long did you have to wait?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. LOL. Dorji's new shoes are enough to make me regret telling the wife that Valentines Day was just a scheme on the part of greeting card manufacturers and merchants to further separate we poor consumers from our hard earned cash!  Those are very handsome shoes...Dorji, may you long wear them and in good health.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

^LOL, Eagle. I tried explaining once to my then-girlfriend how the diamond industry was rigged to drive up prices and create demand artificially through marketing, but it didn't work. She still wanted a rock.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

> Best acquisition of the month so far! Drooling.


Thanks Frosejr!


> Dang...Cupid was nice to Dorji this year!





> Stunning! Congrats on some lifetime shoes.





> Macworthy! How long did you have to wait?


Thanks all. I missed the bus on Leather Soul's Ravello WT, and have been waiting for a few months for either short or long wings to become available. They were not special ordered, these came from AldenShop SF.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ......Valentines Day was just a scheme on the part of greeting card manufacturers and merchants to further separate we poor consumers from our hard earned cash!  Those are very handsome shoes...Dorji, may you long wear them and in good health.


Thanks Eagle! Do not let the rose fool you these are tax-return LWB. 
Return also went towards some flowers and a few nice things for her:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> ^LOL, Eagle. I tried explaining once to my then-girlfriend how the diamond industry was rigged to drive up prices and create demand artificially through marketing, but it didn't work. She still wanted a rock.


Next time, work the Blood Diamond angle!!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Next time, work the Blood Diamond angle!!


I'd prefer to hope there won't be a next time.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A few February acquisitions:

*Robert Talbott* Best of Class cashmere/merino sweater
Bad news: Made in China
Good news: Paid $4 for it










Royal Knight real *madras* shirt
Made in USA
All the bells & whistles: 3-button collar, button patch pocket, locker loop (eat your heart out Daiki Suzuki!)



















*Alden* for Brooks Brothers captoe bluchers
I was glad to let the original buyer take the $300 hit for the first wearing.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

love the madras, Alan: the true, slubby fabric, so rarely seen, since most of them fell apart decades ago.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

"love the madras, Alan: the true, slubby fabric, so rarely seen, since most of them fell apart decades ago."

I just picked up a L/S Gant just like that. Was going to put it on the bay but it had a small stain. Now I'm wearing it. 

Also, has anyone seen the Bass nubuck longwings? I know they aren't made in the USA or anything but I ran across a pair at BCF of all places. Had to pick em up for $35, Can't wait to sport them with some seersucker and poplin!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
AlanC, is that your handsome visage we see reflected in the toes of those new shoes? Great shine!!


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Another foot of snow


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Enticed once again by the lure of incredible clearance savings during a weekend trip to the local outlet mall, I picked up one of Pendleton Mill's washable wool, Boardroom Shirt/Jacs in an earth tone plaid fabric pattern. There seems nothing better, for knocking back the chill of the cold, wet mornings we seem to be experiencing, this time of year!


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

After reading some of the positive comments about the Made in India Florsheims, I decided I was going to try a pair of the new Kenmoors. Didn't want to pay full price, so I found a seller online who had a pair with a small stain on one of the insoles and did not come with a box. But she claimed that otherwise, the shoes were new. So I got a really good deal. The shoes came in the mail today. My first impression pulling these out of the box was "wow, these are nice."



















Then I started examining the shoes and found another surprise. The seller claimed these were "airport friendly"-- do you think I should give her a break on this one?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Wow, great score! This is one of the rare times when it's nice to get something old instead of the new item you were expecting!


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

^^^ I must admit when she said they did not come with a box, I was crossing my fingers. I wonder what the odds are of finding a NOS V-cleat in a 14 B? Perhaps I should go buy a lottery ticket today.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Bandit44 said:


> ^^^ I must admit when she said they did not come with a box, I was crossing my fingers. I wonder what the odds are of finding a NOS V-cleat in a 14 B? Perhaps I should go buy a lottery ticket today.


Probably better than finding them in 14D, actually. In a lot of vintage shoes, narrow sizes seem to crop up more often than regulars or wides, for some reason. It could be my imagination, though.


----------



## zbix (Dec 12, 2010)

That's a great surprise. I agree though. It seems like there are some crazy deals to be had with NOS in less common widths.


----------



## runner-guy (Mar 18, 2010)

AE Sutter size 10 E. Picked up new from the AE Shoe Bank Sale for $149. I work in healthcare so I needed a nice rubber sole shoe. 

AE Park Avenue size 10 E. Picked up slightly used off Ebay for $106.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

A couple presents from my GF:










Brian


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

So I thrifted a pair of Bean boots today...I can't for the life of me find a marked size. Anywhere know where this is printed? I'm stumped.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Try on the sole. It may be molded into the rubber.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

vwguy said:


> A couple presents from my GF:


Marry her, NOW!!


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

AlanC said:


> ^Try on the sole. It may be molded into the rubber.


I found it, it was printed on the inside, barely visible. "9."


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Marry her, NOW!!


+1. Indeed, she sounds a keeper! May you name your firstborn male child, Ronald and the firstborn female, Nancy.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I haven't actually acquired it yet, but I recently ordered my first Mercer shirt. I'm really excited to see it when it ships, and perhaps I'll offer a few pictures of it upon arrival.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> +1. Indeed, she sounds a keeper! May you name your firstborn male child, Ronald and the firstborn female, Nancy.


Ha, ha, did I mention she's a big Democrat ;-)

Brian


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

vwguy said:


> Ha, ha, did I mention she's a big Democrat ;-)
> 
> Brian


Reciprocate with a Mondale/Ferraro throwback. Don't include the election results though.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

vwguy said:


> Ha, ha, did I mention she's a big Democrat ;-)
> 
> Brian


So was Reagan!!


----------



## runner-guy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hilarious. My buddy worships Reagan and his wife bought him Ronald Reagan cufflinks for Christmas last year.



vwguy said:


> A couple presents from my GF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

New '60s Harris Tweed, courtesy of Art Vandalay on the Trad Thrift Exchange. The only problem is that I'll have to wait until fall to wear it unless there's a sudden cold front here...


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Bandit44 said:


> After reading some of the positive comments about the Made in India Florsheims, I decided I was going to try a pair of the new Kenmoors. Didn't want to pay full price, so I found a seller online who had a pair with a small stain on one of the insoles and did not come with a box. But she claimed that otherwise, the shoes were new. So I got a really good deal. The shoes came in the mail today. My first impression pulling these out of the box was "wow, these are nice."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying that those shoes are made in India, or did I misread your post? If I am not mistaken, those shoes you purchased are the old Florsheim Kenmoors made in USA.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^look like that to me, too. nice kicks.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm no _expert_ in this field, but going by the old-style markings and sole construction they are most likely made-in-USA Florsheim. Almost all modern shoes I've seen have rubber heel caps for safety. The ones on yours are jokingly called "suicide heels" by shoe aficionados. She probably thought they were airport friendly since the website says the modern version is. You might want to educate her so she can make any future listings with the proper information.

In short, you got an even better deal than you (or the seller) realised.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I'm no _expert_ in this field, but going by the old-style markings and sole construction they are most likely made-in-USA Florsheim. Almost all modern shoes I've seen have rubber heel caps for safety. The ones on yours are jokingly called "suicide heels" by shoe aficionados. She probably thought they were airport friendly since the website says the modern version is. You might want to educate her so she can make any future listings with the proper information.
> 
> In short, you got an even better deal than you (or the seller) realised.


You are absolutely right. The new made in India Florsheim Kenmoors have a half rubber heel and a half leather heel. Also your shoes have the metal insert in the heel with lots of nails and the tacks/nails in the sole. These are the marks of the old made in the US Florsheim Imperial Kenmoors. You have stumbled onto a great find. Those shoes are classics you will want to keep forever.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

blue suede shoes said:


> Are you saying that those shoes are made in India, or did I misread your post? If I am not mistaken, those shoes you purchased are the old Florsheim Kenmoors made in USA.





The Rambler said:


> ^look like that to me, too. nice kicks.





Jovan said:


> I'm no _expert_ in this field, but going by the old-style markings and sole construction they are most likely made-in-USA Florsheim. Almost all modern shoes I've seen have rubber heel caps for safety. The ones on yours are jokingly called "suicide heels" by shoe aficionados. She probably thought they were airport friendly since the website says the modern version is. You might want to educate her so she can make any future listings with the proper information.
> 
> In short, you got an even better deal than you (or the seller) realised.





blue suede shoes said:


> You are absolutely right. The new made in India Florsheim Kenmoors have a half rubber heel and a half leather heel. Also your shoes have the metal insert in the heel with lots of nails and the tacks/nails in the sole. These are the marks of the old made in the US Florsheim Imperial Kenmoors. You have stumbled onto a great find. Those shoes are classics you will want to keep forever.


It's a bit hard to tell by the way Bandit phrased his post, but he was already fully aware that he got vintage USA-made shoes. All he was trying to say was that he originally decided to try the India-made ones, bid on these on Ebay thinking they were modern ones, and ended up pleasantly surprised to receive a vintage pair.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

hmm, yes, it does say that, somewhat ambiguously, unless bandit was expecting eveybody to immediatley recognize an older Imperial; 'imagine my surprise when I found these, instead.' I'd say a nicely written post.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, there goes my reading comprehension skills...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Fiddler, superb, unique colors in my experience. I recall a photo of that being knit, some time ago. By you, by any chance?


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Fiddler, superb, unique colors in my experience. I recall a photo of that being knit, some time ago. By you, by any chance?


Thank you. 
Yes, the colors are quite unusual for a fair isle (Norwegian yarn), my mother did the design and knitting. I will forward your compliments.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

she's a treasure.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> It's a bit hard to tell by the way Bandit phrased his post, but he was already fully aware that he got vintage USA-made shoes. All he was trying to say was that he originally decided to try the India-made ones, bid on these on Ebay thinking they were modern ones, and ended up pleasantly surprised to receive a vintage pair.


Yes, sorry for the unclear post. I lucked up on Vintage Florsheims when the shoes were advertised as modern versions. I particularly got a kick out of the way the seller described these as "airport friendly," obviously unaware of what a v-cleat was. Looks like the manufacture date was no later than January 1988. The shoes are breaking in nicely and will go in the weekly rotation very soon.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You have no idea how jealous I am, by the way.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are the thrifted tie finds from today:
Ben Silver, Press, Press, Gucci, Gant
Any idea what the emblematic Press is? It looks religious--Episcopalian? Doubt I'll be confused for a bishop when I wear it.


----------



## Ethologist (Sep 30, 2008)

Unlined plain toe blucher with oiled flex sole from leather Soul


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> I can't tell you guys how delighted I am to have nothing to report in this thread as yet. I am going for a no-purchase February. We'll see if I can do it.





AlanC said:


> It is wise to choose the shortest month of the year to make your stand.





Orgetorix said:


> Baby steps, man. Besides, I already have my next purchase planned for when the BB Corporate sale comes around in March. :biggrin: Moderation in everything, including moderation itself.





Orgetorix said:


> Man...surfing eBay is hard on one's no-purchase-month resolutions.


I am pleased to report that, despite severe temptation by the devil (aka Cardinals5) in the form of unmarked shell, I have managed to go the entire month of February without buying anything for myself.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

It's like a starvation diet. Fully expect you to more than make up for it in March :biggrin2:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Deferred expenditures.



fiddler said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, the colors are quite unusual for a fair isle (Norwegian yarn), my mother did the design and knitting. I will forward your compliments.


Is she taking orders?


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> I am pleased to report that, despite severe temptation by the devil (aka Cardinals5) in the form of unmarked shell, I have managed to go the entire month of February without buying anything for myself.


Ah yes, but how much was bought for your imaginary friends? ;o)


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> I am pleased to report that, despite severe temptation by the devil (aka Cardinals5) in the form of unmarked shell, I have managed to go the entire month of February without buying anything for myself.


Congrats! I didn't buy anything in February either. Well, I did pick up some tidbits at the thrifts for myself (couple pair of Bills, tweed sc, bow ties), but I didn't buy anything from eBay or any stores.


----------

